#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Faithless, Ahoy rotterdam vorige week vrijdag

## btvmaarten

Mede forumgebruikers, 

Vorige week vrijdag naar Faitless geweest in Ahoy en ik moet zeggen wat hingen er toch vele mooie wapper lampjes! ik heb een stukje opgenomen op video om dit te delen met jullie. ik vond een geweldige avond, met een mooi stukje licht, wat iets gevarieerder mocht zijn soms maar wel te gek. :Big Grin: YouTube - Faithless ahoy Rotterdam 26-11-2010 We Come One

gr  maarten

----------


## frederic

En was het geluid wat in orde? Dat interesseerd me eigenlijk meer.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Mag hopen dat het niet het hele concert zo druk knipperde. :EEK!:

----------


## AJB

Wat een chaos.... :Frown:

----------


## Rolandino

Zoveel wapperlampen en zo weinig variatie ! 

Sorry hoor maar ik ben van mening dat de LJ weinig fantasy heeft !

Met mijn Winners maak ik een mooiere show met meer kleur en variatie.

----------


## jadjong

> Zoveel wapperlampen en zo weinig variatie ! 
> 
> Sorry hoor maar ik ben van mening dat de LJ weinig fantasy heeft !
> 
> Met mijn Winners maak ik een mooiere show met meer kleur en variatie.



 Wil niet arrogant overkomen, maar met m'n showmaster24..... :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

....ik heb een zaklamp en een aansteker nou...  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

Rinus:

Even kijken naar filmpje, de blinders op de voorste truss passen aardig in de door jou onlangs aangezwengelde discussie over tralieliggers en trussen.

@lex

----------


## BJD

> ....ik heb een zaklamp en een aansteker nou...



Wel gecertificeerd pyrotechnicus met je aansteker?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## RayM

Jullie zijn natuurlijk allemaal veeeeeeeel beter. 
Als je goed luistert naar de muziek en muziekstijl dan is het nog niet zo gek wat ze doen. Ooit eens op een dance gebeuren gestaan? Daar is het vaak nog 'erger'. Maar het past wel bij de muziek.
En ik vind dit heel wat beter als wat ik in de loop de jaren in NL tegengekomen ben. Goedbedoelende vrijwilligers in poppodia of betaalde krachten op festivals, feesttenten ed. Daar wordt je vaak knettergek van het gewapper wat totaal niet in balans is met de muziek.

----------


## Marciej

Het idee dat de LD en/of opperator bij Faithless het snel in elkaar heeft moeten zetten bekroop mij ook al toen ik afgelopen zomer na de gewonnen wedstrijd tegen Brazilië in het museumpark stond voor deze nog steeds erg verbluffende band. De basis van de show zit goed in elkaar maar er lijkt een beetje haast van af te zien. En dat bedoel ik overigens niet negatief richting de crew maar voor een act die relatief vaak optreed kunnen die kleine dingetjes nog net even wat strakker.  :Smile: 

Bekijk even dit filmpje van het magistrale concert 5 jaar geleden in het Londense Alexandra Palace(Insomnia intro vanaf 4.44). Toen stond de lichtshow als een huis, heerlijk getimed (tijdcode? of gewoon tot in den treure gerepeteerd?)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

YouTube - Faithless - Live in Alexandra Palace - 1/10


P.S. Alexandra Palace is dus de plek waar het Holland Heineken House over 2 jaar zal neerstrijken tijdens de olympics  :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Toen stond de lichtshow als een huis, heerlijk getimed (tijdcode? of gewoon tot in den treure gerepeteerd?) 
> 
> YouTube - Faithless - Live in Alexandra Palace - 1/10



 
Hoeft niet, een kennis van me is goede LJ, en ook drummer, die heeft geen timecode of repetitie nodig :Wink: . Muzikant zijn is soms best nog wel handig :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## RenéE

> Hoeft niet, een kennis van me is goede LJ, en ook drummer, die heeft geen timecode of repetitie nodig. Muzikant zijn is soms best nog wel handig



Ook niet wanneer ik 'm een shitload aan cues geef en de momenten waarop ik die terug wil zien? Jouw commentaar klinkt alsof een fatsoenlijke LJ niet maat kan houden en de structurele opbouw van de muziek niet kan doorzien...

----------


## btvmaarten

Ik moet zeggen het geluid, als een muur waar je tegen aan loopt, het laag was zeker een paar DB harder dan de rest maar het klonk wel erg goed! sommige stukjes waarin in mijn beleving teveel instrumenten voor kwamen was het ff een brei van herrie wat voor mij niet had gehoeven. we hebben pieken gehad van 112db het was hard maar het was erg goed.

kwa licht, na 6 nummers van geknipper begon het aardig te vervelen, er waren meer opties uit te voeren met zo'n licht zet en zeker meer variatie, de LJ was zeker een liefhebber van geknipper, er stond 1 roadhog plus wing en een roadhog als backup mee te draaien. soms waren er nog wel wat pluspunten zoals wanneer er in het midden een truss naar beneden komt met in een driehoek vorm met +- 10 Martin 301tjes eraan was wel een leuk effect maar dat was het dan ook wel. 

zoals gezegt de eerste 6 nummers waren super daarna bleef het hetzelfde.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

> Jullie zijn natuurlijk allemaal veeeeeeeel beter. 
> Als je goed luistert naar de muziek en muziekstijl dan is het nog niet zo gek wat ze doen. Ooit eens op een dance gebeuren gestaan? Daar is het vaak nog 'erger'. Maar het past wel bij de muziek.
> En ik vind dit heel wat beter als wat ik in de loop de jaren in NL tegengekomen ben. Goedbedoelende vrijwilligers in poppodia of betaalde krachten op festivals, feesttenten ed. Daar wordt je vaak knettergek van het gewapper wat totaal niet in balans is met de muziek.



Zeg niet dat ik beter ben maar dit ziet er gewoon slecht uit.

Mijn winners geven standalone meer show en effect als deze PRO show.

Vind het gewoon niet over komen om 50 euro te betalen en de hele avond in een ongeorganseerde lichtshow te staan. ( hoewel je natuurlijk wel voor Faithless komt ) Maar toch is de kombinatie niet echt van WOW ! Maar eerder van KOTS !

----------


## s142918

Shows van Fiathless zitten altijd vol met strobe effecten. Shutters krijgen het zwaar te verduren  :Smile:  De DVD van Alexandria Place begint dan ook niet voor niks met een mededeling: "WARNING: THIS SHOW CONTAINS HEAVY STROBE LIGHTING".

Filmpje is niet echt een geweldige show nee, maar ben het wel eens dat de 'chaos' en het up tempo karakter van de show goed aansluit bij de band en de sfeer van zo'n concert. 

Het ergste vind ik nog dat jullie je mening over lichtman en lichtplaatje weer eens baseren op op 5 minuten uit een complete show. Jullie hebben met je winners op een hele avond nooit een moment wat je achteraf liever niet terugziet?  :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

Dat is flauwekul.

ik ben gewoon van mening dat na 5min kijken van deze show IK het al beu ben van de strobe en GEEN variatie in de show.

Er wordt ook gezegd dat bij een groot deel van de show dit zo was.

Nu is het geen hardcore wat Faithless speelt dan zou ik het begrijpen dat er veel geflits is maar niet tijdens een nummer een heel nummer.

mij lijkt het mooier op de maat gemaakte  chasers ofzo en wat meer kleur erin te brengen ( felle kleuren ) met af en toe een strobe effectje erdoor heen.

LJ moet wel blij zijn dat de crew op het podium geen epilepsie hebben

Als ik mijn lasershows bekijk op faithless gemaakt zitten daar ook geen strobe en onafgewerkte scenes in dus het kan wel ! ( ligt eraan HOE je het programmeert )

Dat de keus van de lichtman ( mss wel van de artiest ) zo is een andere zaak.

Maar ik hou gewoon van meer variatie en kleur in een nummer.

Wil er alleen mee zeggen dat als de Winner op Sunlite draait er een leuke gevarieerde show mee kan worden gegeven  mits er iemand achter staat en niet een scene 10min laat draaien dus er ook wel degelijk mee speelt.

----------


## mhsounds

Ik mag toch hopen dat dit aan het einde was, dan is dit geknipper nog wel geoorloofd.
Zelf licht ik best veel van dit soort dingen en zoveel strobe vind ik echt overdone...

----------


## Leks

lijkt mij een mooi voorbeeldje live busking  :Smile: 
voel de flash knoppen onder mn vingers als ik dit zie 

maar idd wat variatie-loos, faithless verdient beter

Je zou toch iets meer richting tijdcode verwachten eigenlijk.
of worden dit formaat show nog steeds volledig live getapt?

Leks


ps waarom lopen op youtube audio en video nooit gelijk?!

----------


## Rolandino

Dacht dat het aan mijn laptop lag dat beeld en geluid niet  synchroon loopt.

----------


## AJB

Timecode live gebruiken heeft als directe consequentie dat de band op clicktrack moet meespelen. Dus NEE dat gebeurt bijna nooit.

Daarnaast de vraag of een muzikale lichtman beter is: JA... Niet alleen door timing, maar juist ook door de variatie die in een live-concert zit. Je moet 1 worden met de muzikanten, ook qua communicatie. Daar helpt een muzikale achtergrond enorm bij. Ik ken zeer veel bandjes die geen licht/geluidsman willen die geen instrument bespeelt. 

Faithless op Youtube: tsja een momentopname, maar dan wel een hele beroerde! Live-sfeer moet je uiteraard proeven, maar timing is een objectief vast te stellen dingetje. 

Helaas zijn er (zeker bij grote acts) nog altijd veel gevalletjes "de buurjongen doet al 10 jaar het licht bij ons", waardoor een band zelf niet kritisch is op het eindproduct. Een goede licht/geluidsman, is een extra muzikant, die het product kan beïnvloeden en aanpassen naar gelang dat gewenst is. Daar is in dit filmpje geenszins sprake van.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Timecode live gebruiken heeft als directe consequentie dat de band op clicktrack moet meespelen. Dus NEE dat gebeurt bijna nooit.



Pardon? Dit gebeurt zeer regelmatig op dit soort (internationale) tours. Tijdcode voor de complete basis cuelist en daarnaast live-triggering van accentjes voor bijvoorbeeld het "variabele" einde van een nummer (drummer die nog even extra roffel doet of 't uitstelt). Ik durf te stellen dat minimaal de helft van de acts vandaag de dag met sequencer spelen. En dus clicktrack / tijdcode.

Daarmee haal je toch het live-gevoel en de variatie in de show, terwijl alle standaard standen etc. + video via tijdcode meelopen.

Bijvoorbeeld de Linkin Park shows draaien zo.

----------


## AJB

> Tijdcode voor de complete basis cuelist en daarnaast live-triggering van accentjes voor bijvoorbeeld het "variabele" einde van een nummer



Ik weet hoe het werkt, maar het absoluut onjuist om te stellen dat "veel" acts (of meer dan de helft) dit zo doen: dat is absoluut niet waar namelijk... Het kan ook bij veel muziek simpelweg niet, omdat het dynamische karakter uit de show gehaald wordt. Good old timing  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Om voor een band als Faithless een goeie lichtshow neer te zetten heb je echt geen tijdcode sturing nodig, een beetje muzikale tech weet echt wel hoe de opbouw van de nummers gaat en anticipeert daarop.
Wat ik hier in het filmpje zag leek echt nergens meer op, een goeie lichtshow zit opbouw in en werkt, net als de muziek, naar een climax toe.
Hier was het één en al climax. :EEK!:

----------


## mhsounds

Band die ik doe werkt ook met clicktrack, ze zijn er zeker wel.
Als je serieus bezig bent vind ik het een goed ding!

----------


## s142918

Nou Winner / Showtec boys, put you're money where your mouth is. Programmeer ff showtje op We Come One, film het en post het hier. Wat mij betreft besteed je een hele avond aan het programmeren van 1 nummer. Ik ben alvast benieuwd wat jullie allemaal kunnen!

----------


## pieturp

Hahaha! 

Goed plan! Ik wacht i.i.g. met spanning!  :Big Grin:

----------


## s142918

Gaat nogal wat worden denk ik, al die tijd die erin gestoken wordt!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ook niet wanneer ik 'm een shitload aan cues geef en de momenten waarop ik die terug wil zien? Jouw commentaar klinkt alsof een fatsoenlijke LJ niet maat kan houden en de structurele opbouw van de muziek niet kan doorzien...



Dat heb ik niet gezegd, maar er wordt gesuggereerd dat bij veel grote shows timecode wordt gebruikt, waarmee je eigenlijk zegt dat de LJ's niet goed zijn, want in mijn ogen kan een goede LJ _juist_ goed maat houden en de opbouw van de muziek doorzien, waardoor hij/zij een goede show neer kan zetten. Dat de LJ die ik ken drummer is komt hem vast van pas, maar niet-muzikanten kunnen ook geweldige timing hebben hoor! Als je hem cues geeft en momenten waarop je die terug wilt zien zie je ze gewoon terug. Ik ben zelf geen lampje, maar een goede LJ heeft toch geen cues nodig van een manager ofzo? Die is zelf toch creatief genoeg om een passende show te maken die iedereen mooi vindt? 


Ik merk het al, ik ga me lekker weer bemoeien met dingen waar ik meer verstand van heb... Daan

----------


## RenéE

Ik begrijp wat je bedoelt, maar wat ik eigenlijk juist bedoelde is dat het wel/niet gebruiken (nodig hebben) van timecode mijns inziens weinig te maken heeft met de (live-)timingkwaliteiten van een LJ maar des te meer met complexiteit van een show. Timecode is gewoon een gereedschap.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Dat heb ik niet gezegd, maar er wordt gesuggereerd dat bij veel grote shows timecode wordt gebruikt, waarmee je eigenlijk zegt dat de LJ's niet goed zijn, want in mijn ogen kan een goede LJ _juist_ goed maat houden en de opbouw van de muziek doorzien, waardoor hij/zij een goede show neer kan zetten.



Er is een verschil tussen een LJ die 50 wapperaars in een discotheek laat knipperen van 22:00 tot 07:00, en een lichtoperator die een exact uitgestippelde show doortikt OF door laat tikken door SMPTE. Maakt geen van beiden beter dan de ander, maar is wel een heel verschil.





> Dat de LJ die ik ken drummer is komt hem vast van pas, maar niet-muzikanten kunnen ook geweldige timing hebben hoor! Als je hem cues geeft en momenten waarop je die terug wilt zien zie je ze gewoon terug.



Jahoor. Je ziet ze terug. Maar NIET altijd op EXACT het goede moment (ieder mens maakt fouten), en een muziekshow met gemiddeld 25 standen per nummer + alle knippertjes is fysiek maar vooral mentaal voor een operator flink zwaar. Al helemaal als je dat dag in, dag uit moet doen. Waarom zou je dan niet voor SMPTE kiezen (als er toch al een sequencer meeloopt)?





> Ik ben zelf geen lampje, maar een goede LJ heeft toch geen cues nodig van een manager ofzo? Die is zelf toch creatief genoeg om een passende show te maken die iedereen mooi vindt?



Wellicht een keer nuttig voor je om met een lichtontwerper/LD en met een operator mee te lopen om het verschil te ondervinden. Uiteraard zijn er combinaties van de 2 in 1 persoon mogelijk, maar tijdens een show bezig zijn met het "plaatje" (voor vaak ook nog eens DVD opname/TV) EN met het doordrukken van je stapel met cues is absoluut een ware uitdaging.

----------


## mhsounds

Nou doe ik het toevallig beide, ik werk in een club 2 dagen per week en ga ook met bands mee.

De club is qua cues veel minder intensief, je draait een show van 6 uur dus je hebt een hoop chasjes die leuk hun ding doen.
Op de knalmoment of knalnummers pak je dan uit, voor de rest vind het publiek het prima als het gewoon wappert en knippert.

Bij bands maak ik gebruik van cuelists waarin ik het nummer in grote lijnen uitzet.
Daarnaast tik ik dan gewoon de andere dingen erbij, veel locaties geen tour dus geen tijd voor een timecode show helaas.
Je show word er beter van, je kan het ingewikkelder maken als dat je live tikt ik heb nog niemand gezien die met 10 vingers 20 cues tegelijkertijd instart!

my 2 cents.

mvg Mark

----------


## JeroenVDV

> ik heb nog niemand gezien die met 10 vingers 20 cues tegelijkertijd instart!



Dat doe ik toch met regelmaat met 1 vinger. Lang leve macro's en (delay)timing.. :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Live show tikken bij dj's denk ik 20 ~ 10 seconden vooruit, daarin schrijf ik niet snel een macro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ook bij bands niet, iets met luxe van veel kunnen programmeren maar dan gebruik je toch al snel een cuelist naar mijn idee...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Live show tikken bij dj's denk ik 20 ~ 10 seconden vooruit, daarin schrijf ik niet snel een macro 
> 
> Ook bij bands niet, iets met luxe van veel kunnen programmeren maar dan gebruik je toch al snel een cuelist naar mijn idee...



In mijn geval gaat het om (live) televisie, dan zijn macro's onmisbaar.

----------


## mhsounds

Maar met genoeg tijd om te programmeren over het algemeen  :Wink:

----------


## PeterZwart

En dan ben ik nu inmiddels wel benieuwd wie van jullie de nieuwe licht operator is geworden van Faithless!


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## showband

voor echte faithless technici moet je bij de EO zijn.

vroeger had george michael nog wel eens faith.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik heb het filmpje niet eens gezien, maar wat wordt er toch een hoop bullshit verteld...
Lichttechnici die in de muziek zitten, beter zijn (er zijn ook hele slechte muzikanten...)
Lichttechnici die effiecenter zonder smpte kunnen werken als met... (knap als jij in enkele seconde zoveel macro's, cue's, standen etc. Kunt verwerken)...

Je bent gewoon een slechte, goede of top operator/lj/ld... Ieder zijn niveau, net als in elk ander vak. En dat niveau krijg je door te leren, veel gevoel en een misschien een stukje talent. En niet anders...

----------


## mhsounds

[QUOTE=rene.derksen;565748]
Lichttechnici die effiecenter zonder smpte kunnen werken als met... (knap als jij in enkele seconde zoveel macro's, cue's, standen etc. Kunt verwerken)...

*Zo snel dat ik daardoor in de club tot 2x toe een vastlopende lichttafel heb gehad
Hoe snel typ jij op je toetsenbord? ik in ieder geval snel en nog sneller op lichttafels waar ik veel mee werk...

SMPTE is helaas niet haalbaar in clubs als er geen budget voor is (tijd, vooraf overleggen met dj's)
Met een goed ingerichte lichttafel en weten waar alles staat kom je heel ver, tuurlijk niet zo strak als timecode dat beweer ik niet.*

Je bent gewoon een slechte, goede of top operator/lj/ld... Ieder zijn niveau, net als in elk ander vak. En dat niveau krijg je door te leren, veel gevoel en een misschien een stukje talent. En niet anders...

*Amen*

----------


## rene.derksen

Effiecienter was misschien het verkeerde woord, stond immers op dat tijdstip ook in een bepaalde club waar timecode niet erg handig is. Maar you get my point....

----------


## mhsounds

> Maar you get my point....



Offcourse I did  :Wink:

----------


## dubaifrank

Ok voor iedereen die het wil weten Andy Hurst is de designer/operator van Faithless! en als jullie hem dan echt zo slecht vinden stuur je hem toch gewoon een mailtje ( http://www.ahlightingdesign.co.uk/ )
Sorry hoor maar hoe kun je een totale show beoordelen op 1 clipje!!

grt-jes

----------


## dubaifrank

o ja en Faithless is een complete " Busking " show geen timecode of midi alleen de catalyst word getriggerd door de clicktrack

----------

